# Another good reason to use rubber bands on cutout frames!



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

only whey to go


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

You know, before, I was agin rubber bands. After seeing what happened in my swarm hive, and what you posted, the cotton may not be the way to go.
Watch the video, and see the bees stuck in the cotton fray.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeE5PaHROQk


----------



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

i'v been using fishing line. 
i prepare my cutout frames ahead of time with fishing line secured on one side of the frame. i then place the cutout comb onto the frame with the FL holding it into place then i would put rubber bands around. i find this helps allot when only one person is doing the job.
the problem i have with rubber bands is that i am afraid that when the band breaks, it may hit and damage the or kill the queen.


----------

